# He he he... Freshly Minted Flash-o-holics!



## matthewdanger (Jul 21, 2006)

Yesterday a few guys at my office commented about the light that I always have on my belt. I let them mess around with my A2 for a bit on lunch and by the end of lunchtime they all wanted one, until I told them the price.

I made them a promise that tomorrow on lunch I would show them how to build an even brighter light for about 25$. I brought in all of the parts to make a simple Mag 2C 3xCR123 w/6 cell MagStar bulb. I showed them how to put it together, gave them a shopping list of what they needed, and offered to share the clear plastic tubing that I have.

We put it together and then turned it on to compare to the A2. They didn't have a chance. They were instant flash-o-holics. If they only knew that this was just the gateway mod. 

2 of them ran to Frye's and Home Depot on what was left of their lunchbreak! And the others have vowed to go after work.

Just thought I would share.


----------



## matthewdanger (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh and one more thing... they wanted to know how many lumens this mod puts out and I had to admit that I didn't know. I told them I thought it was about 230 lumens at the bulb according to Maglite, but I wasn't sure what actually made it out the front.

Anyone know for sure?


----------



## DUQ (Jul 21, 2006)

Nice going Matt. Will you be warning their spouse's about the new addiction?


----------



## matthewdanger (Jul 21, 2006)

If my wife finds out what I did, she will warn their spouses.


----------



## greenLED (Jul 21, 2006)

:twothumbs recruiting more CPF'ers!


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Jul 21, 2006)

That's right, just give them a taste to get them hooked. Next you'll be dealin' Alephs out of the back of your car and Gatlights on the corner. Abandon hope all ye who enter here. 

-LT


----------



## Brighteyez (Jul 21, 2006)

What kind of clear tubing are you using? Is this in lieu of heater hose? Actually sounds like an easy way of carrying a 'cartridge' type refill to drop into the light 



matthewdanger said:


> and offered to share the clear plastic tubing that I have.


----------



## matthewdanger (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't remember what kind of clear tubing it is. I'll see if the tag is still on when I get home. It come in a 10 foot roll at Home Depot and works great.


----------



## scott.cr (Jul 21, 2006)

LOL, freshly minted flashoholics. I'm working on two myself: They saw my MN21-powered Surefire M4 and just HAD to have one. I also mentioned the CPF group buy for the Microfire HIDs and have at least one guy that's willing to sign up as a new member to participate.


----------



## matthewdanger (Jul 21, 2006)

Yup, the Surefires always get them, until they hear the price. 

Anyone have an idea how many lumens get out the front of this set up?


----------



## Icebreak (Jul 21, 2006)

Good job mathewdanger!

Hook 'em and hook 'em good.

Brighteyes -

This is what I use:

3/8" ID X 1/2" OD acrylic tube from Home Depot. Split the tube.


----------



## Brighteyez (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks! Given the dimensions, I gather the tube does not go all the way around the batteries. 



Icebreak said:


> Brighteyes -
> 
> This is what I use:
> 
> 3/8" ID X 1/2" OD acrylic tube from Home Depot. Split the tube.


----------



## Icebreak (Jul 21, 2006)

True. After the tube is cut to length I split one side. With the end cap on there is no battery rattle, everything lines up just fine and nothing shifts position. The clear tubing is easy to work using a wallpaper blade knife.

The added benefit is being able to easily see that the cell polarity is correct.


----------



## Sigman (Jul 21, 2006)

This is too funny and too true you "Photon Pusher" !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trashman (Jul 21, 2006)

I just got down to the last post (Sigman's), and he used my word -- pusher! (meaning, I was going to say the same thing) I was going to add, "the first one's cheap!"


----------



## NikolaTesla (Jul 21, 2006)

Good Job Matt! Get them started on a real roller coaster of bright light! Tell them to get there credit cards warmed up and send them here:


https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/94133

:laughing:


----------



## nemul (Jul 21, 2006)

matthewdanger said:


> I made them a promise that tomorrow on lunch I would show them how to build an even brighter light for about 25$. I brought in all of the parts to make a simple Mag 2C 3xCR123 w/6 cell MagStar bulb. I showed them how to put it together, gave them a shopping list of what they needed, and offered to share the clear plastic tubing that I have.



that was really cool of you!


----------



## matthewdanger (Jul 22, 2006)

One of them just called my house to see if he could drop by and get another length of tubing. It seems he found another bulb that he wants to try.  He is so hooked.


----------



## matthewdanger (Jul 22, 2006)

The tubing that I have does not require a slit to fit the batteries. It is marked as not for pressure - ice maker line. The ID is just a hair bigger than the diameter of the batteries. You can shake the light all you want and you won't hear a thing.


----------



## schiesz (Jul 22, 2006)

I like the 5 cel krypton radioshack bulb for this setup. I've found it to be easier to find and cheaper than the 6 cel mag bulb, and its brighter in this setup. Of course, its life expectancy is going to be shorter as well.

If you haven't already, make sure to tell them to always used new batteries and never mix new with old or mix brands of cells. That is my number one worry with this mod as it introduces people to CR123s and given the cost of them people might try to cut the costs by using old cells.

schiesz


----------



## matthewdanger (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks! I have told them about not mixing cells and the radioshack bulb.

I brought in a can of Triple Coat Super Clear Kyrlon and we are going to sputter their reflectors today.


----------



## cheapo (Jul 24, 2006)

i assume you werent reffering to this right?

http://flashlightreviews.com/reviews/maglite_2c-123a_mod.htm

-David


----------



## matthewdanger (Jul 24, 2006)

Yup, that is basically what they made. However, all of theirs have freshly textured reflectors.


----------



## Icebreak (Jul 24, 2006)

matthewdanger said:


> I brought in a can of Triple Coat Super Clear Kyrlon and we are going to sputter their reflectors today.


That's almost unfair. 
Your buds will never look at stock flashlights the same now.:goodjob:


----------



## Brighteyez (Jul 24, 2006)

Is this the same 3/8" ID x 1/2" OD tubing you mentioned earlier? Doesn't sound quite right, since the diameter of a CR123 is just a tad over 5/8". Did I get something mixed up here?



matthewdanger said:


> The tubing that I have does not require a slit to fit the batteries. It is marked as not for pressure - ice maker line. The ID is just a hair bigger than the diameter of the batteries. You can shake the light all you want and you won't hear a thing.


----------



## matthewdanger (Jul 24, 2006)

No I think I got something mixed up.  It is 1" OD and 3/4" ID. The size is just about perfect because the tube stays in the Mag and the batteries move in and out easily yet cannot move enough to be a problem.


----------



## Icebreak (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm the one mixing things up. I looked at *the wrong blooming tube*. I use 5/8" ID X 7/8" OD for CR123 and 2/3A mods. I do split the tube. 

My apologies fellows.


----------



## Delvance (Jul 24, 2006)

Hope you told them about $1 CR123 like Amondo's or BatteryStation's...otherwise when they need to refill their lights, they won't be flashaholics again lol.

:goodjob:


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jul 24, 2006)

Very Kewl Matthewdanger!

I could try this with my co-workers... but they are all as  as me!


----------

